# Monkey Ballz



## smokin monkey (Sep 28, 2014)

Apologies for folks who have already seen a similar post from me like this, but I have changed the name of these to Monkey Ballz, and hopefully it will all become clear why in the next few weeks!

Monkey Ballz

Take the middle out of the mushrooms,












image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Sep 10, 2014





Fill with favorite Cream Cheese, I picked Chilli,












image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Sep 10, 2014





Next flavour some ground beef, Turkey, Pork or Chicken with you favorite herbs or spices. Take a piece and place a ball of your favorite cheese and place in the middle, form the meat around the cheese to make a ball.












image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Sep 10, 2014


















image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Sep 10, 2014


















image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Sep 10, 2014





Place the meat ball on top of the Mushroom. Then wrap the Mushroom in two slices of Streaky Bacon, use a cocktail stick in the bottom to hold the Bacon in place.

Place Ballz on to Grill and cook for 60 - 90 minutes @ 180'F until ground meat is cooked. 













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Sep 10, 2014


















image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Sep 10, 2014







Finishing option, did the Ballz into your Favorite BBQ Sauce, put back on Grill for 10 minutes, until sauce is sticky!

These can be made Golf Ball Size using smaller Mushrooms, for Snacks or larger Mushrooms for a Meal.

Smokin Monkey :38:


----------



## themule69 (Sep 28, 2014)

Monkey Balls look good to me.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## b-one (Sep 28, 2014)

Tasty looking for sure! I may try the mushroom stuffed with Boursin.


----------



## smokin monkey (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi b-one, the Mushroom is the carriage for your imagination!!!!

Smokin Monkey :38:


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 1, 2014)

I like , marked and saved. . .


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 1, 2014)

Hello.  Looks great.  Will give those a try.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## gary s (Oct 1, 2014)

Looks good, I will give them a try

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Oct 1, 2014)

Those look really delicious! So well rounded too, veggie, dairy, beef, BACON, and ground meat.

I bet with smaller 'shrooms those would also make great finger food with ABT's and pork shots!


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi Foamheart, yes smaller 'shrooms would be great for finger food while watching Football.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## stovebolt (Oct 2, 2014)

The concept looks great, but how are you going to cook ground meat to 160° when you are cooking @ 140° ?

Chuck


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi Chuck, thanks for that. It's all this converting fom 'C to 'F. Will amend post shortly.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## driedstick (Oct 7, 2014)

Looks good, nice job 

DS


----------

